
Show HN: Finding Stuff on Instagram with RedisAI - irthomasthomas
http://ecsta.tk
======
irthomasthomas
Hi! and Happy new year, everyone. I had a goal to finish this little hobby ML
project this year, so I stayed in tonight to get it done. It searches for
artisanal gear for sale on instagram. It works by quickly scraping your search
term (without the '#' please, and don't ask ;) and running the results through
a machine learning model to find the good stuff. Search should be instant
thanks to redis streams, and redisAI. For tonight the demo is running off my
laptop, so hopefully most of your are out celebrating, or you might kill it.

Happy 2020 :)

------
ddon
dead already :)

~~~
irthomasthomas
It should be up now. There's a problem with it not serving from cache right
now, so it's firing off an expensive job each time, but it is working. And
when I fix the caching it will be :)

~~~
gkorland
it seems like it's down again :(

